# Lohnt sich ein 4K TV mit einer PS4 Pro?



## Viking30k (3. Juni 2017)

Tja ich wollte mal wieder Ps4 Pro Spielen und soll ich sagen die 1080P Grafik taugt mir absolut gar nicht mehr   (Habe am PC einen 21:9 Monitor mit 1440p) Jetzt bin ich am überlegen für meine PS4 Pro einen 4K TV zu holen leider teuer weil ich einen 75" Möchte bzw aktuell als FullHD Tv besitze würde das aber eh zu Weihnachten erst machen^^  beim PC ist es ja so das man und so gut wie jedem Spiel die hohe Auflösung nutzen kann

Wie sieht das bei der Pro aus? und noch wichtiger was ist wenn ein Spiel die 4k Nicht kann? Wird das dann noch matschiger als bei Full HD? 

PS: Haber leider keine Möglichkeit  mal eben die PS4 an einem solchen TV zu testen zumindest nicht so das ich sagen kann das bringts oder eben nicht^^

Mit dem PC sieht der Fullhd TV aber nicht so grausig aus wie die PS4 Pro xd


----------



## SayHo (3. Juni 2017)

Schon mal über nen Beamer nachgedacht?

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (3. Juni 2017)

Ich hab eine normale PS an einem 85" UHD-Fernseher.
Ein Glück muss ich damit nicht zocken, das übernehmen meine Kinder.
720P ist nicht auszuhalten. 1080p geht gerade noch so.

Es ist wie am Computer. Wenn Du Dich erst mal an den Schärfe- und Detail-Eindruck von 4K gewöhnt hast, dann ist *alles* darunter ein Rückschritt, den Du einfach nicht haben *möchtest*.

Was sich für Dich "lohnt" ... wer weiß das schon. Spielt sich in Deinem Kopf ab.
Wenn man die Lebenszeit eines Fernsehers bedenkt, dann könnte man glauben, das der mehr als eine Konsole überleben wird.


----------



## Viking30k (3. Juni 2017)

ja auch aber damals verworfen weil ich nichts gefunden hatte  habe Sogar schon eine 90" Leinwand  die hängt noch von meinem alten fullhd beamer der war aber defekt

Nun wenn das Spiel also nur 1080P Unterstützen würde dann hätte man keinen nutzen von 4k oder?


----------



## warawarawiiu (5. Juni 2017)

durch das CR verfahren der ps4pro, das laut diverser experten (und damit meine ich nicht unsere pc verblendeten enthusiasten hier im forum die sich selber zu objektiven experten ernannt haben) – ist der sichtbare unterschied auf einem TV zwischen 4k NATIV und 4k CR praktisch nicht vorhanden.

Die pro scaled noch dazu auch die standard 1080p titel recht gut hoch.

habe uncharted und horizon auf einem lg oled 4k gespielt. Vom feinsten.
kein pc game hat mir eine solche optik geliefert.


----------



## hibana (5. Juni 2017)

wennst nicht mehr wie 1,80 vom tv wegsitzt un der tv mindestens 65 zoll hat dann bringt es was ansonsten nein.


----------



## Viking30k (8. Juni 2017)

Danke ich werd wohl so ein Teil mal testen bzw. Versuchen in einem Laden mal anzutesten am PC sieht 3 bzw 4k schon nice aus^^


----------



## blautemple (9. Juni 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> wennst nicht mehr wie 1,80 vom tv wegsitzt un der tv mindestens 65 zoll hat dann bringt es was ansonsten nein.



Ab da kannst du vllt die einzelnen Pixel bei Full HD nicht mehr erkennen, 4k ist aber trotzdem noch schärfer


----------



## Viking30k (10. Juni 2017)

hm also ich Hocke 3,5 Meter weg vom TV ich glaube Lohnt dann nicht wirklich oder? PC Games sehen mit meinem jetzigen TV noch gut aus aber manche PS4 Pro Spiele sind schon Grießelig aber ob da ein 4K Tv dran was ändert?


----------



## blautemple (13. Juni 2017)

Also bei 75 bis 80" wäre da definitiv ein Unterschied sichtbar. Man kann auch bei 55" auf 3m noch den Unterschied zwischen Full HD und 4 k erkennen. Nur weil man da bei Full HD keine Pixel erkennen bedeutet das ja nicht dass da kein Unterschied zu 4k sichtbar ist, nur ob dir der Unterschied das Geld wert ist musst du selbst entscheiden


----------

